# Duyuru > Kültür >  Tunceli hiç Kürt olmadı

## bozok

*Rıza Zelyut*
*Tunceli hiç Kürt olmadı* 
*__________________________________________________ _________________________*

 

Türkiye'deki Kürtleri kışkırtmık, ayrıştırmak için Avrupalılar her yolu deniyorlar. şimdi de *'Dersim Soykırımı'* iddiasına sahip çıktılar. 

Haberlerden öğreniyoruz ki Avrupa Parlamentosu'nda *'Dersim Soykırımı'* isimli bir konferans düzenlenmiş. Bu konferansa elbette ki DTP'liler önderlik etmişler. Toplantı sonrası kabul edilen sonuç bildirgesinde Dersim olayları* 'soykırım'* olarak nitelendirilmiş. 

Avrupalılar, doğu ülkelerini etnik (kavimsel) yapılarına göre ayrıştırarak buraları kolayca sömürmüşler ve şu anki zenginliklerini böyle yaratmışlardır. Osmanlı İmparatorluğu işte bu politika ile (azınlıkları/etnik grupları ayrıştırarak ) çökertildi. Aynı oyun, Kürtler üzerinden şimdi de sürdürülüyor ki Türkiye çökertilsin. 

Bu oyunda Kürt grubuna Tunceli'yi de eklemek çok önemli görülüyor. Böylece; bazı Aleviler de bölücü hareketin içine çekilebileceklerdir. Bunun için de Tunceli (Dersim) halkının Kürt olduğu iddia ediliyor. Ne yazık ki kendi kimliğini ve tarihini bilmeyen bazı Tuncelililer de bu propagandaya kanmış bulunuyorlar. 

*FARKLI KİMLİKLER*
Tunceli halkını biraz tanıyan herkesin kolayca anlayacağı gibi Tunceli kimliği ile Kürt kimliği birbirine hiç benzemez. Ayrıca Tunceli bölgesinde konuşulan dil ile bugün Kürtçe diye yeniden yaratılmak istenen dil arasında da bir bağlantı yoktur. Tarihsel süreç incelendiğinde Tunceli halkı ile Kürt sayılan aşiretler arasında da bir ilişki olmadığı anlaşılır. *Tunceli Alevi'dir; Kürtler ise Sünni/şafii'dir.*

Sünni Kürtler, Osmanlı Devleti ile ittifak yaparak üaldıran Savaşı'nda (1514) ve sonrasında, 1890'ların başında kurulan Hamidiye Alayları ile (Ahmet Türk'ün dedesi o katliamcı Hamidiye Alayları'ndan birisinin de başıdır.) Alevi aşiretleri ezmişlerdir. Yani; Tunceli ve çevresi ile DTP'nin temsil ettiği Kürt kimliği arasında tarihte birlik değil çatışma olmuştur.

*Eğer Tunceli bölgesinin tarihi araştırılırsa şu görülecektir:* Bugünkü Ukrayna'dan Macaristan'a kadar uzanan hat üzerinde egemen olan Hun Türkleri, 4. yüzyılın sonunda Kafkaslar üzerinden aşarak Anadolu, Irak, Suriye hattına girmişlerdir. Bu ordu ile birlikte gelen Hun kavimleri Doğu Anadolu'da ve Akdaniz hattında yerleşip kalmışlardır. Bunun en açık kanıtı da *Ağaçeri Hun kabilesi*nin Anadolu'da yerleşmesidir. Ağaçeriler; Hun Türklerinin büyük bir koludur. Bunlar günümüzde Akdeniz ve Ege dağlarında yaşamaktadırlar ve Tahtacılar olarak bilinmektedirler. 
Ağaçeriler, Alevi'dir. İşte Tunceli bölgesi de Ağaçeri Türklerinin yerleştiği alanlardan birisidir. 

Ayrıca Doğu Anadolu'da görülen ve Kürt oldukları ileri sürülen* 'sarı tipli insanlar'* kesinlikle kuzeyden gelen Türklerin torunlarıdır. üünkü; Kuzey Türkleri'nin büyük bölümü sarışındır. Kürtler ise olduğu gibi esmerdirler.

Ayrıca günümüzde yeni ele geçirilen arkeolojik bulgular da Hakkari de dahil olmak üzere bölgeye Türklerin İslamiyet'ten çok önce geldiklerini ortaya koymaktadır. Orta Asya'daki dolu (tolu/içki kadehi/yemin sembolü) tutan bey heykellerinin bölgede ortaya çıkarılması, Hakkari Geveruk Yaylası'ndaki kaya resimleri açık açık Orta Asya Türk sanatının buralarda da yaşatıldığını gösteriyor.

Dolu, geleneği Alevi cem törenlerinde temel ritüellerden birisidir ve binlerce yıl önceden beri devam edip gelen Türk kimliğinin göstergesidir. Kuzey Türkleri (Peçenek ve ötekiler) arasında da bu geleneğin kuvvetle yaşadığını Prof. Emel Esin'in bilimsel çalışmaları ortaya koymuştur. *Bu yüzden; Tunceli; Türk kültürünün egemen olduğu bir bölgedir.* 


*FEODALLAR HEDEF ALINDI*

Tunceli operasyonuna gelecek olursak...

Buradaki harekatın feodalizme karşı yürütüldüğünü ve halkı hedef almadığını o zamanki Sovyet belgeleri de ortaya koyuyor. Harekatta uygulanan şiddet, elbette onaylanamaz. Lakin, Dersim'de karakolları basarak iki yıl boyunca terör yaratan aşiretlerin bastırılmasını; 2. Dünya Savaşı'nın patlayacağı o günün koşulları zorunlu kılmıştır.

Dersim harekatı, Alevilere karşı değil, bölgeye hakim olan ve halkı o sıralar sürü gibi kullanan beylere yöneliktir. Zaten birçok aşiret bu isyana katılmayarak devletin yanında yer almıştır. PKK ile onun siyasal uzantıları; bunları görmezden gelerek operasyonun gerçek yüzünü saklamaktadırlar.


*GüNEş GAZETESİ*
18 Kasım 2008

----------

